# BF 46 CNC conversion



## wpala (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi I did search this forum and no one has admitted here of doing this so I'm asking  for help I have Top Tech BF46 Mill and thinking of converting it to CNC -very green on the topic my understanding is that lead screws need to be change? so there is a hardware portion  fro the machine then  hardware to connect to PC the place I bought the mill has a hardware set not sure how good that is? Isee they use belts
https://www.machinetoolswarehouse.com/xcart/catalog/BF30-BF46-CNC-Retrofit-Kit-p-16333.html
would direct mounting kit be better? anyway  can  I convert to CNC but still use the hand wheels when I choose to for manual work?
What about motors and control boards? I read somwhere that steeper motors are less acuurate due to "step movement"? any thoughts on that
I see many different opinions on the software -which one is the simplest  to use or easiest to learn

Thank You for all the help in advance
Paul.W


----------



## waddell (May 11, 2014)

Hi Paul,
Did you get started on your conversion?

I hear that MTW is out of business?

A high quality ball screw kit is available for that machine, it includes the ball screws, nuts & bearing blocks etc. 

The contact person has a good reputation over on one of the other machinist forums, PM me for the contact info.

waddell


----------



## jumps4 (May 11, 2014)

Hi Paul
this thread may give you and idea of what is involved
I just build this one with baconbits from here this year.
steve

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14548&highlight=baconbits


----------



## astjp2 (May 11, 2014)

I have dozens of mills at work and about half use belts on the screws.  As long as you maintain the machines, belts are fine and you don't have to worry about backlash if you use a good timing belt.  Tim


----------

